# The importance of puppy Hav's socialization



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Biting? Agression? Fear? Submission? Dominance? Barking? All these behaviors can be addressed through early socialization. 

Disclosure: I am no expert. I have one hav named Lola who is 2 1/2 and a total hoot. My neighbors tell me she is "the perfect dog". Nearly.

With all the new puppies being introduced, I wanted to express MHO on the value of early and often socialization for young hav puppies. Dogs learn from other dogs. The other dogs don't need to be well trained or older and wiser (although that helps). They just need to be around dogs. Many people hold their puppies at home until they have had all their shots. However, early puppy classes as usually filled with other dogs that have the same level of shots (not all) and are screened and safe for socialization. The best part of the classes is the pre- and post-class playtime. I have watched super shy dogs eventually come out and romp, and watched aggressive dogs be put in their place, and learned to play with more caution. Yes, the classes are expensive, sometimes inconvenient. But they are as critical to your puppy's development as vet visits. 

Once your puppy is fully vaccinated, find a playmate dog that they can get together for some one-on-one romping. This is important even if you have other dogs in your home, as an outside dog has completely different concerns than one who is sharing a home. Also, a large group dog walk may not be the best socialization as the other dogs can be fine ignoring a shy puppy for months! One-on-one romping with a variety of other dogs will teach your puppy bite inhibition for sure. I have watched Lola put in her place by her play partners, and I watched her teach a puppy Shiba Inu all about biting, control and manners (really!) during three days together at Christmas. I guess the point is that they need to learn to be dogs and other dogs can quickly teach them the boundaries and behaviors.

Okay, final disclosure: Lola is very jealous of her first playmate, a golden doodle named Lefty. When she is with him in a crowd and he is ignoring her and/or playing with others, she will grab on and hump him like crazy. But he continues to ignore her, and she eventually gives up and carries on playing with others. These pics are of the two of them when Lola was first brought home, and now at 2 1/2. And then, there's that humping bit...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great info Anne!:thumb:

Love the pictures! I take care of a dog that looks like "Lefty" sometimes....no,it's not "Righty" :laugh:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Julie, I still have my Righty and Lefty beanie babies, LOLOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I couldn't agree more Ann! also not an expert and MHO too.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

This is one of those areas that I did not know about when I got Lola, but was lucky enough to stumble through by chance. This was also good for me to realize Lola is a dog and not a human. She needs canine companionship and bringing up.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Right on Anne, and lets not forget socialization with people too. It is even more important. The latest suggestions for puppy classes is the earlier the better. As soon as you get your puppy eight weeks or whatever, that is the time to start. They don't need to have all their vaccinations to start. The window of opportunity is short . Here is a recent article that is excellent. http://digital.dvm360.com/nxtbooks/advanstar/vm_200912/#/36 And let's not forget, the need to socialize never ends.


----------

